# Lye



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

We just opened a feed store and someone wants to buy lye. What type of hoops do we have to jump through in order to acquire lye for resale? Is it true that they are required to sign when they purchase it?

Also this person seems to want an awful lot of it for just making soap for their family. How much is a reasonable amount for a small family to use when making soap? I do not want to help aid the drug making element in my area. I have asked if they are selling soap and was told no it is just for their family.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Contact your state attorney general's office to find out the regulations for selling and handling lye.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your distributor probably sells it. They will know what the hoops, if any are. Some states require signature, some do not.

Lye is also used when making pretzels, to open clogged drains, as well as to make soap. When I buy lye I will buy three or four cans so that I have it on hand. Since I give it away at Christmas, I make three batches beginning in October.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

This person was talking double digit pounds worth of lye. Seemed like quite a bit for family soap making.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you don't feel right about selling lye to this person, just tell them that stringent regulations make it difficult and unprofitable for you to sell it.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

There are a lot of ingredients used in meth... lye, iodine, brake cleaner, etc. When I managed a branch location of the coop, we kept certain "items" behind the counter. Although we weren't required to, we only sold to people that were regular customers. The time or two that we sold to a stranger, we limited it to ONE container and we took the information from their driver's license. After they left, we called the sheriff's department and gave them the information and made sure there was no "problem". Also, if someone wanted an unusually large amount, we notified the sheriff. When we helped them, they always seem to be more likely to help us with "non-public" information.

Some states do have laws on what you can sell, how much and what records (if any) you must keep. It varies by state.

Keep in mind that YOU own the business and you have every legal right to refuse to sell to anyone. You have the right to sell to one individual but not the next.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I watched a video of a Mennonite (or similar) woman making soap. She had a bucket of lye and pulled out as much as she needed, like you'd do with flour. I'm sure she was not running a meth lab, just bought in quantity. I think you should contact the sheriff's office and find out how to find out about someone. Might even be able to do it online. The local police usually know who the "usual suspects" are.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Contact the Chemical Company that you are planning to buy from and see what the regulations are. I own a soap business and had to present a DBA for the business before they would even sell to me.

Something sounds really fishy to me on this. Ask them for a sample bar of soap and how it is made....if they truly are making soap they should be able to give you a detailed explanation without even thinking about it...we soapers tend to run off at the mouth about our favorite subject! LOL


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

It's not uncommon for soapers to buy lye in bulk. If you don't want to sell it to them, then don't. I know I'd be irritated if I tried to buy lye and had to give a procedure and sample bar!  I'd probably go elsewhere.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I usually go to my local hardware store & have them order me a case, which is 12 containers of it. Never have to sign for it. They do not keep it on the shelf though.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

When I was soap making last year one store here required me to both sign for it and present my DL. And yet a different required nothing at all but my cash.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I usually buy about 120 lb of lye a year. For a soapmaker selling her product, that isn't much. I buy bulk @ 40 lb at a time.

If you are doubtful, get her pertinent info and hand it over to the state police.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> It's not uncommon for soapers to buy lye in bulk. If you don't want to sell it to them, then don't. I know I'd be irritated if I tried to buy lye and had to give a procedure and sample bar!  I'd probably go elsewhere.



It might be best for the OP if this person DOES go elsewhere if they are planning on using it for illegal products. 

All she has to do is to ask in a general way how to make soap, like having a conversation. I don't mean DEMANDING a sample bar of soap. (although people do that to me alll the time) If they are truly going to be making soap, they usually will jump at the chance to tell someone about their new project.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

My last purchase was 64lbs of lye. Even for personal use, they could be using it for numerous things... Laundry soap, bath soap, hand soap, dish soap, cleaner and drain cleaner. I'd do whatever you feel is right. If you feel that it's odd, then don't order it.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

PaulNKS said:


> There are a lot of ingredients used in meth... lye, iodine, brake cleaner, etc. When I managed a branch location of the coop, we kept certain "items" behind the counter. Although we weren't required to, we only sold to people that were regular customers. The time or two that we sold to a stranger, we limited it to ONE container and we took the information from their driver's license. After they left, we called the sheriff's department and gave them the information and made sure there was no "problem". Also, if someone wanted an unusually large amount, we notified the sheriff. When we helped them, they always seem to be more likely to help us with "non-public" information.
> 
> Some states do have laws on what you can sell, how much and what records (if any) you must keep. It varies by state.
> 
> Keep in mind that YOU own the business and you have every legal right to refuse to sell to anyone. You have the right to sell to one individual but not the next.


You collected personal info from customers and then shared that info? That sounds like a huge violation of a persons rights. If I found out a business did that with my info I would be EXTREMLY mad and would surly have them contacted by a lawyer, stuff like that is the reason I do not give out any info. I do nothing illegal but still am not going to give up my privacy rights


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It seems like we have gotten the info we needed. We now know to contact the attorney gen. office for any regulations involved with selling it and that people do indeed buy larger quantities for personal soap making. That's pretty much all the info I was looking for so I would like to close this thread. 

Thank you everyone for your replies.


----------

